# palm/zire 31 and 64 bit Win 7...any help?



## jonymacmadcap (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi guys,
I have a friend who just got a 64 bit Dell machine running Windows 7. He has an elderly Palm that is running Zire 31. He can not get the machines to talk to each other. I.E. He cannot get them to sync up together. 

It (the box, has no blue tooth card installed right now, so I was wondering if there were a way to get these two machines to talk with one another before going out and grabbing a bluetooth card and adaptor for the box in an attempt to work around any perceived conflict....any help is greatly appreciated...thanks.

MADCAP.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

exactly what model of dell computer?


----------



## jonymacmadcap (Mar 16, 2010)

inspirion 546


----------



## catzmama (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm having the same problem! I just bought a Dell Inspiron 620-6783. Palm Desktop comes up OK, but the Hot Sync will not work. It does work on my Vista laptop! Any suggestions for me too? Thank you!


----------



## catzmama (Jun 29, 2011)

I was able to get my Win7-64 bit to accept and sync my Palm. The solution for me was getting new drivers from aceeca.com under the support-techsupport-downloads-drivers area. Hope this helps you too.


----------

